# Post Rock Fans



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have been searching for a sound that most mimics the sound I produce on my piano jams. I have found a nice home with the Post Rock genre, and in particular, the band Explosions in the Sky. I love how non-conformist they are in many ways.

Any fans of the genre and/or band?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a huge post rock fan and I've seen lots of post rock and post-metal bands love such as This Will Destroy You, Explosions in the Sky, Mono, Caspian, Maybeshewill, Pelican, Tides from Nebulla, Isis, Exxasens, God is an Astronaut (twice), Mogwai (a few times), 65Daysofstatic, etc. I love the genre. There are any number of albums that I'd heartily recommend in the genre. Heres some of them. CN36.

Red Sparrowes - At the Soundless Dawn
Slint - Spiderland
Mogwai - Young Team / Hawk is Howling
Explosions in the Sly - Those who tell the Truth / All of a Sudden/ Earth is not a cold dead place
We Lost the Sea - Departure Songs
Yndi Halda - Enjoy Eternal Bliss
God is an Astronaut - All is Violent All is Bright
Russian Circles - Geneva
Isis - Panopticon
Saxon Shore - Exquisite Death of Saxon Shore
Tides From Nebula - Aura
Exxasens - Eleven Miles
Long Distance Calling - Eraser
Moonlit Sailor - We come from Exploding Stars

The following are some of my favourites.

This Will Destroy you - This will destroy you
Cloudkicker - Beacons / Fade
Maybeshewill - Not for the Want of Trying 
If These Trees Could Talk - Red Forest

By the way if you like post rock with piano Sigur Ros, Best Pessimist and Hammock are all worth hearing.






For the heavier end of the spectrum try Cloudkicker






And for just being a great band, who encapsulate a varietybof styles, try Maybeshewill (who have just reunited)


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Merl said:


> I'm a huge post rock fan and I've seen lots of post rock and post-metal bands love such as This Will Destroy You, Explosions in the Sky, Mono, Caspian, Maybeshewill, Pelican, Mogwai (a few times), 65Daysofstatic, etc. I love the genre. My battery is just about to die so I'll edit this post in a few mins.


Really not much more that I can add after Merl's post...they nailed it! Absolutely one of my favorite genres, and those are all the bands I follow. 

I might include Sigur Ros, too. Especially ( ) and Takk...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

prlj said:


> Really not much more that I can add after Merl's post...they nailed it! Absolutely one of my favorite genres, and those are all the bands I follow.
> 
> I might include Sigur Ros, too. Especially ( ) and Takk...


Aa I said, prlj, I was editing my post. Its much bigger now.🙂


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just put on The Red Sparrowes Album. Could you identify which ones are instrumental, as I don't prefer words in my music.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I have not heard of any of this stuff before. Some of it sounds pretty nice! I'm wondering though what makes it "post-rock." To me it sounds very much rooted in the rock tradition, maybe a couple of different rock traditions. To me it sounds more like "hybrid rock" -- combining metal and instrumental and maybe Krautrock traditions. I could name some bands that abandon rock traditions. These are not them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> I have not heard of any of this stuff before. Some of it sounds pretty nice! I'm wondering though what makes it "post-rock." To me it sounds very much rooted in the rock tradition, maybe a couple of different rock traditions. To me it sounds more like "hybrid rock" -- combining metal and instrumental and maybe Krautrock traditions. I could name some bands that abandon rock traditions. These are not them.


In the end, it's all just labels and categorization. Perhaps though, I agree, it's not the best title for the genre. It blends blues, metal, Jazz and ambient I feel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also really like Moonlit Sailor.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> To me it sounds very much rooted in the rock tradition, maybe a couple of different rock traditions.


Loose definition here, but by no means comprehensive - I tend to think of it as rock that has abandoned the verse/chorus format in favor of longer forms, usually without vocals. Mostly non-improvised, although that's not a hard rule.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I also really like Moonlit Sailor.


Terrible band name but I love the sound Moonlit Sailor make. As far as the term post-rock goes Moonlit Sailor are a band who probably eschew the stereotypical post-rock sound more than most.. Most of the stuff I like best in the genre has that quiet/loud dynamic throughout and is guitar based and instrumental. The guitars are chimey and effects-laden, often throughout, then becoming more distorted, loud and create a wall of noise before dying down again (this may happen once or many times). If there's one track that perfectly portrays the stereotypical post rock piece then this is it, below.






I experienced the This Will Destroy You track (above) at full force (and deafening volume) in a small cafe/club in Glasgow many years ago and it was unreal. One of my favourite post rock songs ever.

Some bands really mix it up well so, for example, Maybeshewill (who I've seen quite a few times - 4?) play a couple of more piano-based songs with the same quiet/ loud dynamic but they're much subtler. Then they'll distort the guitars then press on into post-metal on a few songs and throw in plenty of spoken word excerpts from movies etc. This is about as heavy as they get - the wonderful 'Not for the Want of Trying'. Live, this is an intense and immense experience (they did it with the Network clip on on video the last time I saw them). In fact my one word of advice is to go and see all these post-rock bands *live* as they are all better in that environment and there's a real intensity in their live sets.






Of all the Post-rock bands I've seen Mogwai remain the best (and the loudest). Brilliant band (even if they did some rather patchy experimental electronica-based stuff after Hawk is Howling). Thankfully they've returned to their guitar base since and their last album was a huge return to form.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

If you're interested in the origins of the genre, Talk Talk's The Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock are must-hears, and both are among my all-time favorite albums. They're different from what post-rock would evolve into, but your can definitely hear several key ingredients. What's most remarkable is how Talk Talk ended up there from their roots where they started as a Duran Duran-like new wave pop group. The Colour of Spring was their transitional, art-pop album and was successful enough that the record label gave them carte blanch on their next project, and they returned with what can only be called pure sonic art. Mark Hollis's solo album is worth hearing too.


----------

